
HTML5 Presentation - ankurpatel
http://slides.html5rocks.com/#landing-slide
======
petercooper
On my new iPad, it's just slides with the numbers 1 to 5 on, and the buttons
at the bottom do nothing. Will check on a desktop browser later though.. (Not
saying this to moan, but because it's so tricky to get things right across
devices nowadays, despite the standards.)

~~~
justincormack
I think it runs out of memory on the iPad. I reused this presentation code for
one I did and it works, so I don't think there is anything fundamental,
although they could have broken something in an update. Remember it is all in
one big page as far as the browser is concerned.

------
masklinn
> The presentation was originally meant to run in Google Chrome.

1999 is back, baby.

And with a vengeance.

------
coffeedrinker
This is also a great tutorial/introduction to many of the features available
to web developers.

If I were teaching a class on this subject, I would take students through this
just to give them an idea of all they could create.

------
abbyroad9191
Stuff like this just proves how flash is superior to the html5 spec. This
technology is fragmented and it's hurting the web. By the time all the
smartphones are fast enough to run flash smoothly, there'll still be different
browser implementations of html5. This is why it's a shame adobe stopped
developin their mobile plug-in. Oh well, adobe air is still doing strong on
native mobile apps.

~~~
melling
The future of the Internet should rely on open standards and it shouldn't be
controlled by the whims of one company. This has been explained repeatedly
over the years but some developers ignored the warnings. Now that Adobe has
decided not to support mobile, for whatever reason, you must obey their
whims...

------
jebblue
Woks great on Ubuntu 11.10. On my Nexus One Android the site came up but just
the number 1 in the middle. I could swipe to the left and it showed a 2. At
least it works well on Ubuntu Linux, very slick too, I found this site a few
weeks ago ans shared with colleagues. Very informative to me.

------
wyck
There should be more information, for example page 2 (or 3) is Web SQL, which
was dropped by W3C in 2010.

~~~
azakai
Yes, seeing this on one of the first slides makes the whole presentation look
bad.

edit: I kept reading, and later on it has some -webkit specific stuff... not
exactly an HTML5 presentation.

------
jgeerts
Great overview, much more extensive than any other I've seen and I like the
interactivity.

------
estel
impress.js is more JS heavy, but interesting in a similar vein:
<http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js>

------
ankurpatel
Great slide which covers majority of the features in HTML5. One thing to note
is that notifications feature doesn't work on Safari but works fine on Google
Chrome.

------
kmfrk
Performance is really sluggish on Opera. Maybe I just have too many tabs open,
but transitions are usually better reserved for local apps in my experience.

------
lfrazier
Currently appears as numbers for me too (Mac, Safari 5.1.3). :-( I'd love to
see it though. Will check it out on a different browser.

------
factorialboy
The look and feel of this presentation is starting to look outdated.
HTML5Rocks.com should work on improving it! ;-)

------
Pym
Seriously guys? This presentation is almost 2 years old...

------
Brajeshwar
I've seen this on HackerNews couple of times. :-)

------
cleverjake
its worth noting that this is regularly updated, so if you haven't read it in
the last few weeks, you should check it out again.

------
aMoniker
CMD+0 no longer works to reset to default zoom since you've bound it to the
help toggle.

